# PS3 cannot find correct hard disk :-(



## bostonkid82894 (Jul 26, 2008)

The other night I turned my PS3 on and it was at the main screen but I went out and when I came home I turned it off and it was at the main start up screen, perfectly normal. But then when I turned it on today it said... Cannot start. The correct hard disk was not found.
So now I don't know what to do and don't know how to fix it please help


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. 

There are two fixes which seem to work for people. Try them and if they don't work, contact Sony and explain the situation to them. If it's still under warranty, they'll exchange it for you. 

1. Unplug the system from the power mains, then plug it back in. Turn it on and see if it makes any difference. 

2. Open the HDD panel on the side of the console, remove the hdd, then put it back in. Turn on the PS and see if it works.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Go to the bios setup menu to the boot option. When there, scroll down to the Hard Drive Priority area and make sure you have the boot disk listed FIRST.


----------

